# Seeking US Market Information



## trishan9390 (23 April 2008)

Hi.

I was looking for information on US pre-market news/futures/predicitions for the days trade. 

CNBC.com and Forbes is all I can seem to find with anything decent. I guess if I am looking for information now it's too early US time and they would not have published anything?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reece55 (23 April 2008)

trishan9390 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was looking for information on US pre-market news/futures/predicitions for the days trade.
> 
> ...




Trishan
I know that the NASDAQ has a pre-open heat map, which shows large percentage moves up or down in the NASDAQ 100. The also have a news section for each company...

Cheers


----------

